# Wood in Kirschbaum's, Gore Canyon



## Cphilli (Jun 10, 2010)

Just a heads up.


General line for me has always been left of center through the main section coming around the corner. Yesterday I followed my partner over to the right channel where there is a large rootball/stump sticking up out of the water. There is a submerged branch that your boat can get sucked under pointing upstream about 5-10 feet. Not many people paddle over to that side and the rapid has plenty of pin/undercut/sieve potential anyway, but I just wanted to give a heads up to everyone that it has bad potential.

Happy 4th.


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thats what you get for following Brian.


----------



## D. Hippie (Feb 18, 2008)

JDHOG72 said:


> Thats what you get for following Brian.


Josh, usually when I read your posts I feel dumber at the end, but this was a well thought out, intelligent reply. I really mean that, sorry if it sounded sarcastic.


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

Well, not that intelligent. He did forget an apostrophe.


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

Leif,
That is intelligent for a hippie. You need to lower the bar a little.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

I have to agree with Leif here. The power of written communication shouldn't be underestimated. Just because he's a hippy doesn't exclude grammar when talking about intelligence


----------



## kcon (Apr 2, 2010)

I had the pleasure of meeting Josh at Gore last weekend. He was drinking beer out of a green bottle. This act alone disqualifies him from being a hippie. If I hadn’t seen his line through tunnel I might have also questioned his boating ability.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

leif said:


> Well, not that intelligent. He did forget an apostrophe.


We dont need grammer police son! Your out of control, take you're night stick and beet it.


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

I am a linguistic visionary creating new forms of contractions using elision. I am against the apostrophe since it was created by the French. 

Scott is the Hippie although I was only drinking beer from a green bottle because I stole it from my neighbors garage.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

JDHOG72 said:


> I am a linguistic visionary creating new forms of contractions using elision. I am against the apostrophe since it was created by the French.
> 
> Scott is the Hippie although I was only drinking beer from a green bottle because I stole it from my neighbors garage.


*neighbor's** garage

*note: That's a freedom apostrophe


----------



## Crazy Nate (Aug 29, 2008)

As a general rule I wouldn't follow JD, Scott, or Brian anywhere

Although JD is the sultan of linguistic visionaries I am still trying to figure out how tunnel affirmed his boating ability? Have you seen the JD has the Gayest Boof video?

Note: Thats a happostrophe...dont judge me...


----------



## ~Bank (Jul 31, 2010)

If you want to know where the sweet lines are, you should follow me...There is always a sticky hole to surf or a hazard to boof. Don't listen to anything Nate, Josh, Scott, or Craig has to say. You will be dumber, have poor grammer, along with disturbing discussions. Leif is always right...


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

~Bank said:


> If you want to know where the sweet lines are, you should follow me...There is always a sticky hole to surf or a hazard to boof. Don't listen to anything Nate, Josh, Scott, or Craig has to say. You will be dumber, have poor grammer, along with disturbing discussions. Leif is always right...


No, Leif is only tall.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

An don't follow banks he likes trespassing at the beginning. Personally nobody should follow you yahos.


----------



## Cphilli (Jun 10, 2010)

Mike, while this thread is full of baad grammaer an all; sometin :tells me ur not diong it on purpose. 

Besides, I have trouble respecting any boaters that finish a run at a higher elevation than they started.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Cphilli said:


> Mike, while this thread is full of baad grammaer an all; sometin :tells me ur not diong it on purpose.
> 
> Besides, I have trouble respecting any boaters that finish a run at a higher elevation than they started.


why cause your vagina cant handle some Box training, boxelder is easy, the hike is simple, schmitt and i did it after work in 1.5 hours including the run, with actually running(using feet) our own shuttle, dont go to wyoming you wont like actually having to work for the goods! and btw lets see you run this
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...1182963029834.19744.1700970160&type=3&theater


----------



## chepora (Feb 6, 2008)

LOL Mine is bigger than yours...so there!


----------



## Crazy Nate (Aug 29, 2008)

What's wrong with trespassing?


----------



## Cphilli (Jun 10, 2010)

Boxelder? C'mon Mike let's be true to intelligence and stop using metaphor's. The real name of that run is,"Old woman Pussy."

Then you post a pic of a piece of shit looking rapid that makes these CO mank boaters look like deep stroking river runners. Makes me not really want to visit your ass backward state.

And if your true intention is to make ghey ass videos and talk about how badass you are..... I guess you're missing out on the best parts of this sport. Rotating stars, I bet no one has thought of that yet!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Ahhh man I'm sure missing out on the best part you are right!! deep stroking to the computer cause there no water in co. Good thing I'm not a disrespectful newbie. Grow some Wyoming is the shit one word BOX

And regardless of what you say I like making movies cause I do, I run the shit cause it's fun and if you think Im always with a camera you are wrong. I have no respect for you son.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Old woman pussy falls







http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Tug-rw-J09s/SDGrwz7uQ4I/AAAAAAAAAHU/2gNIIcjMxaE/s1600/IMG_1375.JPG
Craig you are a tool


----------



## Cphilli (Jun 10, 2010)

Its actually named, "rubbing the walls falls(Tom Janney Inspired.)"

And its what I was doing to your sister last night.


Now gtfo of my post about a log in kirschbaums you little pansy.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Dude you are a true bad ass running gore! Ha i was kayaking that shit in a playboat before you knew what kayaking was! Grow a set maybe I might have to come down to the land of fire and no whitewater just to beat your ass on your home run! That would be true caspermike style show you what respect is


----------



## Cphilli (Jun 10, 2010)

Listen, its fun watching your lack of literary skills down grade into name calling and dick measuring. I think this leads me to my final point. GROW UP.

Keep portraying yourself to the community as you have for however long you've been this awesome boater, but your not impressing anyone.

Unless you actually have something to say, or can engage in bulls*(^)ing to more of an extent than name calling I'll will just respectfully ignore you from now on.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Says the almighty! How bout this change your avatar, get more posts and maybe you will surpass the caspermike. Nobody cares you can kayak or any one can kayak. Here's a lesson for you young sir get more runs under your belt, and love doing what you do for you. I give a two shits about if somebody takes my pic or trying to prove anything I run what I do cause I want to and love this sport more than you love your momma. So before you say you don't respect somebody think of the working like running a drop. I'm gonna come teach you a lesson the hard way in August!

I'll be running the shit until than, train hard!


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Jeeze boyze. Let's settle this over some beers at a takeout. I like you both, disorienting having you two go at it.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

ANCHORMAN Brick Killed A Guy - YouTube


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

H


caspermike said:


> An don't follow banks he likes trespassing at the beginning. Personally nobody should follow you yahos.


But Mike i would follow you....I hear you know where all the good sheep are


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

That's right, that's where I meet your mom justin


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

Syphilitic sheep fornicators--that's why kayakers don't do shit in camp. I can smell a Nobel...and wet wool.


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

BrianK, that was awesome. Well played, sir. Everyone else, sounds like it might be a good argument brewing here. I just wish I could understand your posts a little better.


----------



## Miller Time (Apr 3, 2009)

It's been awhile since someone stirred up Mike. It's always an entertaining thread (hence my post here only to subscribe to the shenanigans)


----------

